# Snake shopping



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When you are shopping for snakes it is hard to find just the right one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey, ya have to have just the right snake to put on a show with.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That just sent a chill up my spine.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's my definition of hell!!

2:13 he slaps a cobra - insane!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

CPAjeff said:


> That's my definition of hell!!
> 
> 2:13 he slaps a cobra - insane!


+1


----------

